# Sportleistungstest



## helliot (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne einmal einen Sportleitsungstest machen. Um selber einmal zu erfahren, wie es aussieht und was am nötigsten noch getan werden kann. Also meinen Körper einmal diesbezüglich zu untersuchen. (Bin natürlich auch bereit etwas dafür zu bezahlen.) Allerdings möchte ich jetzt nicht zu meinem Hausarzt gehen und es da machen lassen.

Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand weiss, ob es Norddeutsche Universitäten anbieten, oder ob es hier irgendwelche speziellen Einrichtungen gibt, die damit Erfahrungen haben, an die man sich wenden kann. Am liebsten wäre mir die Gegenden Oldenburg oder Hannover.

Über positive Erfahrungen, Hinweise, etc. würde ich mich freuen.

MfG
Hergen Ohm


----------



## Catsoft (13. Februar 2007)

MSG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ober (13. Februar 2007)

http://www.ontrack-online.de/


----------



## 1298ep (15. Februar 2007)

http://www.neutzner-coaching.cm1plus.de/

In Bad Salzdetfurth bei Hildesheim:

Diagnostik am Samstag, Vortrag Samstag Abend, Fahrtechnikseminar Sonntag.
Sind aber begrenzte Teilahmerzahlen.


----------



## helliot (20. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank für die beiden Hinweise.



> http://www.neutzner-coaching.cm1plus.de/
> 
> In Bad Salzdetfurth bei Hildesheim:
> 
> ...



Habe ich kurz nach dem Hinweis hier angemailt, aber leider keine Antwort bekommen.

Gruß Hergen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Februar 2007)

www.ld-egestorf.de am Rande des Deisters


----------



## Sanz (27. Februar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> MSG?



Ich kann MSG auch emfehlen. Kompetent, freundlich und zuverlässig 

SMS war auch gut! Auf die Trainingspläne warte ich allerdings seit letztem Jahr

Gruß
Andre


----------



## helliot (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Andre!

Vielen Dank, besonders das Du schon lange auf Trainingspläne wartest, dann werde ich auch keinen weiteren Kontaktversch unternehmen.

Gruß Hergen


----------



## Sanz (28. Februar 2007)

helliot schrieb:


> Hallo Andre!
> 
> Vielen Dank, besonders das Du schon lange auf Trainingspläne wartest, dann werde ich auch keinen weiteren Kontaktversch unternehmen.
> 
> Gruß Hergen



Hinterherlaufen würd ich auch nicht! Zumal es in jeder größeren Stadt Alternativen gibt. In HH kannst Du an der UNI und bei Fit im Puls dich testen lassen.

Gruß
Andre


----------

